# new vines



## Joe Callow (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll post pictures tomorrow. I'm full on Coastal Vines Cabernet right now. 

I have planted 5 catawba, 4 niagra, 5 traminette, and 5 Frontec Gris planted. 
All are doing well the Traminette have grown over 3 feet in 6 weeks. We've had great rain and sunshine this year. My catawba and niagra are way behind. Is that normal? Some vines will grow faster than others?
All were root stock. all planted in the same location.


----------



## Racer (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, don't expect exactly the same growth from one vine type to another. Some start really quick while others take their time. Don't ask for too much more detail right now from me either though, cause I'm feeling pretty good from sampling too much wine after the week I've had.

I will say though welcome to the forum and hope you hang around. I'll try to be a little more sober next time I reply here.


----------



## medicman427 (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't feel down yet... My Concord took off to the point of controlling them was hard while my Catawba just set there...Then the nexct year all bets were off. Welcxome to the group can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 26, 2010)

The 6 traminette vines i planted this year are way ahead of the rest of the vines i planted. They are very vigorous plants. Mine are 1yr plus vines i planted this spring. i figure they might even start producing a year ahead of the the rest of my vines.


----------

